# Howdy!



## Minion (Nov 17, 2004)

Well I have been looking for a forum for us tech theatre kids for about a year now, and finally found one! Hoorah!

I guess I am supposed to introduce myself, my name is Andrew and I am a junior in high school in Northern Virginia. I have been all over the place design wise but my real love is for lighting, my designs I have under my belt are as follows: A Midsummer Night’s Dream – Sound, You Can’t Take It With You – Props, Kindertransport – Lighting, Hello, Dolly! – Lighting. I am currently up to design the set for our next production which it Moon Over Buffalo, then after that I plan on being the LD for our production of the Laramie project. 

The theatre department at my school is student ran, accept for the directing and casting, which is all done by our director. Everything is done by students, nobody but students build our sets, aim our lights, and run our boards. We have a system with student elected officers who control their various areas; our director is very trusting in us. I am really proud of this system my school has, and is a lot more than what a lot of the schools in the area can say when there parents build their sets and such. Along with my love for all things technical I also act, I have had a broad range of rolls through out my high school career. That is another thing about my schools department; we have no “Techie VS. Actor” rivalry. In our most recent production Midsummer our Bottom was the LD, our Demetrius designed the set, our Hermia was the props mistress, and I played the lion and designed the sound. 

My senior year I am basically unopposed to become the Master Electrician who is one of the members of the executive board I mentioned earlier. As opposed to what a professional ME is thought of, ours is in charge of picking the designers, training the little ones, dealing with the needs of every person who wants to use the theatre for whatever. Another job that if I get elected I will assume next year is being basically the student liaison during our renovation.

Speaking of renovation, we are getting renovated! Though the renovation of my theatre is great and all, it is dangerously close to taking up all of my senior year. I still should be able to do two shows in the new theatre, but I have heard of how well construction workers are with dates.

Besides theatre my other big hobby would be photography, I shoot with a Digital SLR (basically a fully manual film SLR, but digital). I run a website for my photography to share it with the world, you can check it out here: www.andrewbare.com

I guess that wraps it up for my introduction, I hope I did not come off to strong. I am not that good with first impressions.  

- Andrew


----------



## avkid (Nov 17, 2004)

hi there! sorry it took you so long to find us,well now that you have i would like to introduce myself,my name is Phil and I run a grossly underfunded high school theatre in upstate NY (in my junior year!)and do sound in community theatre.Enjoy the forums learn and teach as much as possible!


----------



## SuperCow (Nov 17, 2004)

Shaloam! I'm Simon, and I do all the lighting at my private school in Southern Ontario, and I work for local community and professional theaters in the area.

You're sure to find these forums useful, and just start asking questions, because that's what the community thrives on.


----------



## ccfan213 (Nov 18, 2004)

HI, im matt and i do sound and some lighting in my HS in NJ. 
what kinda camera do u use? i have a nikon D100. i love it

simon did u seriously say Shalom? i didn know u were jewish. if ur familiar with BBYO and you read the big thing in my signature that says AZA 4LIFE u know i am tho


----------



## techieman33 (Nov 18, 2004)

hey enjoy the renovation, it's a really good learning experience.


----------



## Amy (Nov 18, 2004)

OH MY GOD IT'S ANDREW!!!!!!

hey it's amy from livejournal!! lol what's up? glad you found this because this place is awesome!


----------



## SuperCow (Nov 18, 2004)

I picked up on your being Jewish from your comments about going to temple.


----------



## Peter (Nov 18, 2004)

If you cant guess from the user name, my name is Peter (go figure....  ) 

I *try* to run just about everything in my schools underfunded auditorium (ya, avkid, we are all in the same boat :-( ) The try is in there only because I dont know everything about running tech, but i am the only guy who realy tries, so... ya, I end up trying to do it all! 

Oh ya, I am from the western part of MA (ya, it's too long to write out  )


----------



## avkid (Nov 18, 2004)

except my boat is patched with chewing gum and starting to sink!


----------



## ccfan213 (Nov 19, 2004)

ur boat is starting to sink but mine is already halfway to the bottom of the lake... the show is tommorow night and we still have to make some final additions to the set, fix hardcore sound problems that we discovered tonight at dress rehearsal since we spent the tech rehearsal time gellin the lights and i have only seen the show once!


----------



## avkid (Nov 19, 2004)

you win the sinking contest i only have a couple of issues, one actress and her mic placement and a persitent humming


----------



## Peter (Nov 19, 2004)

lol, I'll tell you guys tonight after my show how bad of a boat I am in  !


----------



## ccfan213 (Nov 20, 2004)

im so relieved, opening night was tonight and we managed not to screw up too much!


----------



## Peter (Nov 20, 2004)

It turned out that boat held together quite well last night! It was the first show at my school in about 6 years that I didnt do anything except give cues over the headset! Maybe that had something to do with the fact that our crew was bigger then the cast of the play! (I think it is the first time that has happened too!) And actualy, alot of it had to do with the fact that I am training freshmen right now, and they managed to get through the whole show without messing anything up! (we had a very very close run in with the smoke machine needing to reheat the fluid at a really bad time, but it worked out!)


----------



## dvsDave (Nov 21, 2004)

Hey Minion! 

Welcome to ControlBooth.com! I checked out your photography site, some really nice pictures in your gallery! Which D-SLR do you use?

I am looking at the Nikon D-70, a sweet rig if I've ever seen one!

See you on the forums!,

your webmaster,

dvsDave


----------



## ccfan213 (Nov 21, 2004)

i have a d100 which is supposedlly better than the d70, the d70 was released later to be lower quality than the d100 but capable of competing with the cannon digital rebel which was taking a large part of the market because it was $1000 when the d100 was $1700, anyway, nikon improved the sensor's color accuracy between the time it released the d100 and the d70, so the "lower quality" d70 actually records a better picture. i have never really seen the difference, but it is there. i love my d100 and would definately reccomend getting the d70, it is an awesome piece of equipment and a great thing to have for anyone who takes photography seriously and is interested in more than just point and shoot snapshots.


----------



## ccfan213 (Nov 21, 2004)

wow, it just occured to me that the last post i made was really stupid to make in the forum instead of a PM, so dave if u have any questions about nikon digital or anything pm me.


----------



## Peter (Nov 21, 2004)

Hey, at least this way I learned another tiney piece of othewise useless information! Some day over dinner I think i will casualy mention something like "hey, did you know that the d70 is supposto be lower quality then the 100, but it really produces better pictures"  

And the scary thing that most of you dont know, is that I would/will actually do something like that


----------



## ccfan213 (Nov 22, 2004)

glad i could be of service and help u in your quest to get wierd looks from random people


----------



## Peter (Nov 22, 2004)

lol, i dont realy try, it just..... happens.....  

Anyway, seeing we are talking about cameras, does anyone have a suggestion for me for a decent, durable, camera, but one that is not too expensive? ($210 is probably the ABSOLUTE max I could pay) I had a Logitech Click Smart 510 (actualy two of them, b/c the first one died under warrentee, so I phoned in the warentee, and they mailed me a new one, the next day, i cracked open the case of the broken one, and fixed it  )

I dont need the most amazing camera ever, but I do need something that can take a bit of abuse when I bring it on week long camping and canoeing trips. Thanks!


----------



## Peter (Nov 22, 2004)

> wow, it just occured to me that the last post i made was really stupid to make in the forum instead of a PM



hmm, ok looks like I did it now! Well, I guess everyone is open to answer this, although it maybe should have been in its own thread. Oops


----------



## ccfan213 (Nov 22, 2004)

well do you want an SLR (single lense reflex) they have many more capabilities and give you complete control over the shot but are bulky and annoying to use if you just want to take a quick picture. i use mine for when my main goal is photography, i am my youthgroup's yearbook chair, so i take the pics that will go in the yearbook at the end of the year, so for that or nature photography or anything artistic i use an slr, when i am out with my friends or camping or something i use a digital point and shoot camera. this is your best bet for camping trips, go to a camping or boating supply store and buy a good waterproof case that your camera will fit in and buy a digital point & shoot. probably 3 megapixels would be sufficient to get a decent pic. and size should be a priority, mine easily fits in my pocket and that makes it so much easier to carry around, girls can cary a large camera in their purse, but if a guy wants to have something on hand and not have to carry it around, it has to fit in your pocket!


----------

